# IBM DDS Gen5 Tape Drive not listed



## showkee (Jan 2, 2009)

I am trying to backup my sql databse by Sql Server Management Express but I am unable to select backup destination to tape drive it is in invisible mode while as IBM DDS Gen5 Tape Drive is processing fine by Windows backup server as well as I am able to restore files by Windows backup.
Please mention solution.
Screen shot is enclosed in jpg format


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Did you try to Add the tape drive as a destination? You may just need to do a backup to disk through SQL manager and back up the resulting backup with the Windows backup.


----------



## showkee (Jan 2, 2009)

I didn't try. Can you define me steps I am beginner of SQL Server that will really obliged.

Thnaks


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Click the ADD button and add your tape drive.


----------



## showkee (Jan 2, 2009)

after clicking the add button the dialogue box appears two options 1. Destination to Disk 2. Backup Devices but I am not able select destination to Backup Device because it not active it is disabled.

Actually SQL Server Management Studio Express does not see the backup device tape drive


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Have you installed the proper drivers for this tape drive?


----------



## showkee (Jan 2, 2009)

I have installed proper drivers even I succeed to backup to tape using ntbackup.


----------

